# According to your 3DS activity log, what are your top three most played games?



## abby534534 (Mar 29, 2015)

Post the hours too! I think that part is interesting.

Mine are:

1) Tomodachi Life (148 hrs)
2) Animal Crossing (115 hrs)
3) Super Smash Bros. (30 hrs)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf (595 Hours)
2. Pokemon Y (545 Hours)
3. Tomodachi Life (210 Hours)


----------



## tomothy (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (372)
2. Animal Crossing New Leaf (279)
3. Pokemon X (203)


----------



## matt (Mar 29, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing New Leaf @ 1368:47 with times played @ 2631
2) Internet Browser @ 83:28 with times played @ 1591
3) Friend List @ 72.29 with times played @ 3261
4) Pokemon Y @ 68:12 with times played @ 169


----------



## Boidoh (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll stop for whichever is below 100.

1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf (1042:12)
2) Internet Browser (225:42)
3) Mario Kart 7 (225:93)
4) Pokemon X (204:55)
5) Pokemon HeartGold (175:34)
6) Ocarina of Time 3D (119:01)

I love statistics. A lot... I'll post my log by the year also (besides 2012 because of some stupid stuff I did)

2013
Steps - 272,946
Play Time - 2118:50
1) ACNL (840:35)
2) Internet Browser (176:09)
3) Pokemon HeartGold (160:37)

2014 
Steps - 300,757
Playtime - 753:58
1) Pokemon X (194:20)
2) ACNL (119:42)
3) Steel Diver Sub Wars (40:09)


2015
Steps - 75,897
Playtime - 260:46

1) ACNL (81:16)
2) Style Savvy: Trendsetters (36:42)
3) Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. (33:34)
4) The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D (18:57)
5) Pokemon Shuffle (18:05)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf: 3,728.15
Pok?mon X: 319:27
Pok?mon Omega Ruby: 217:18


----------



## Byngo (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 857:00
2. Mario Kart 7 - 182:00
3. Pok?mon X - 41:00

Didn't expect pok?mon to be up there o-o


----------



## ibelleS (Mar 29, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf- 395:01
2) Pokemon X- 297:01
3) Pokemon Black 2- 256:55


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Smash 4 3DS

ACNL

Pokemon ORAS


----------



## Yatogami (Mar 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 1,568 hours

Fire Emblem: Awakening - 436 hours

Pokemon X - 432 hours


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf/Pokemon X (611 hours - tie)
2. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (237 hours)
3. Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (115 hours)


----------



## Sherra (Mar 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 289:05 at 339 plays

Pokemon: Alpha Sapphire - 99:53 at 103 plays

Pokemon: Y - 97:36 at 181 plays


----------



## SolarInferno (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 593 hours
2. Monster Hunter 4:Ultimate - 173 hours
3. Pok?mon Omega Ruby - 106 hours
4. Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate - 101 hours
5. Pok?mon Y - 74 hours


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 29, 2015)

1. New Leaf (241:32)
2. Dream Team (129:12)
3. Omega Ruby (109: 03)


----------



## desy (Mar 29, 2015)

ACNL with 279:57
Persona Q with 55:31
Internet Browser with 6:15


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 29, 2015)

Pokemon X: 379:26 (338 plays)
AC:NL: 355:06 (763 Plays)
Super Smash Bros 4: 46:49 (35 plays)

(2 highs and a low xD)


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 302:38 hours
StreetPass Mii Plaza - 102:32 hours
Mario Kart 7 - 65:38 hours
 Basically, I only have 4 3DS games and 3 DS games, so I do not use my 3DS much, but this will definitely change when I upgrade to the New 3DS XL. (If you are curious as to what my 3DS and DS game collection are, feel free to check it out by clicking on the Backloggery image in my signature!)


----------



## GumCat (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven't had my 3ds that long but

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (65:14)

2. Pokemon: Omega Ruby (24:47)

3. Fire Emblem: Awakening (12:13)


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 29, 2015)

*1) Final Fantasy Theatrythm: Curtain Call
2) Fire Emblem Awakening
3) Bravely Default*


----------



## JCnator (Mar 29, 2015)

Here's my top 3 games that I've spent the most hours on.

1- Animal Crossing: New Leaf (460:35 on my North American version)
2- Mario Kart 7 (104:29)
3- Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS (66:50)


Fantasy Life would be in this list if ACNL is excluded, which I spent 44 hours and 6 minutes of playtime.


----------



## Joy (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf 387:51
2. Fantasy Life 142:43
3. Ace Attorney Trilogy 70:44
4. Fire Emblem: Awakening 32:06


----------



## tobi! (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (808.04)
2. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (235.28)
3. Pokemon X (90.00)


----------



## Improv (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 585:09 
2. Fire Emblem Awakening - 67:12
3. Pok?mon Y - 33:43

I just did a hard format two months ago.


----------



## Cress (Mar 29, 2015)

1. ACNL: 350:42
2. Fire Emblem Awakening: 313:30
3. Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: 187:15

Didn't expect New Leaf to still be my most played, I last played it on September 25 of last year, and I didn't play it a whole lot before that.

And least played:
amiibo Settings: 0:01  That's also in 163rd place. I own a lot of stuff...


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2015)

My top 5 (I like five better~):

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf- 324:26
2. Tomodachi Life- 171:00
3. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire- 169:23
4. Rune Factory 4- 151:14
5. Fantasy Life- 149.51

My least played game is... Petz Fantasy 3D. 4:04. Appropriate. I forgot I even had that game. Annoying to play too.

I'm surprised Tomodachi Life never beat Animal Crossing for the number one spot. I play the crap out of that game sometimes.


----------



## Zane (Mar 29, 2015)

1. ACNL - 1171:47 (ugh)
2. Pokemon Y - 443:14 but there's 61 more hours on my regular 3ds since I use it when I'm doing Masuda Method
3. Colors! 3D - 342:01 WHAT THE FRICK i'm still not over this

even combining my Harvest Moon ANB times (between both 3ds's) it's like 218 hours so still less than Colors 3D i am appalled.


----------



## Solar (Mar 30, 2015)

1. ACNL - 365:51 (I'm in shock some people have over 1000 hours sorry)
2. Super Smash Bros. - 76:54
3. Mario Kart 7 - 68:24


----------



## Draco (Mar 31, 2015)

ACNL : 1191:05 hours  

FEA : 214:27 hours

mario golf  187:04


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine are:

1) Pokemon Y at 551:25 hours
2) Animal Crossing: New Leaf at 365:32 hours
3) Pokemon Omega Ruby at 106:01 hours

Yes. I play a lot of Pokemon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf (1608:58, 591 times)
2) Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS (282:41, 125 times)
3) Shin Megami Tensei: Strange Journey (78:51, 149 times)


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 31, 2015)

1) ACNL with 475:52 hours
2) Fantasy Life with 153:08 hours
3) Internet Browser 82:05 [I love finally being able to use the internet on a mobile device! I've never had a fancy phone or anything so this is really neat to me]

Bonus!
4) Colors! 3D with 79:33 hours
5) Tomodachi Life with 72:32

As you can see I favour more casual games. [Ok well tbh Fantasy Life really isnt that casual when you play the way I do lol. I'm mostly battle-oriented]


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2015)

1) Super Smash Brothers 318 hours (and I'm still crap)
2) ACNL 309 hours
3) Pokemon AS 62 hours


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 31, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 1016:44 hours (50% of time I was just sitting somewhere in town and talking with friends tho)
2) Rune Factory 4 - 388:00 hours
3) Fire Emblem Awakening - 319:52 hours


----------



## Chris (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been using my current 3DS since Christmas 2013.


Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (58 hours)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (52 hours)
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call (47 hours)
Fantasy Life (43 hours)
Included 4th place because Fantasy Life is likely to push TFF:CC out of 3rd place over the next day or so. It's the only game I've been playing on my 3DS lately.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (1297:32, started up 1109 times)
2. Pokemon Y (479:44, started up 304 times)
3. Pokemon Omega Ruby (168:28, started up 116 times)

4th and 5th are also Pokemon, Black 2 and White 2.


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 31, 2015)

My top 3 games are:

ACNL: 536 hours

Pokemon X: 100 hours

Pokemon Y: 66 hours


----------



## Kayteaface (Mar 31, 2015)

Mine are :

1. ACNL (268:35)
2. Fantasy Life & Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate (both at 76:55)
3. Pok?mon X (69:47)


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 31, 2015)

This is an interesting topic. Let's see what mine are. Last time I checked ACNL was my top game so far...

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf with 314 hours
2. StreetPass Mii Plaza with 61 hours
3. Pokemon X with 56 hours

The next ones down are Fire Emblem Awakening, Pokemon Omega Ruby, and Bravely Default. I have a feeling that in a few days Monster Hunter will be ranked up there in the top six. And that isn't counting all the stuff I have to do with Pokemon still.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 31, 2015)

I've had my 3DS for just over a month. I only have three games xD 

1. ACNL 73:34
2. NSMB2 10:24 (sad that I 100% this game in 10 hours)

and number 3 isn't even my other 3DS game it's

3. Mario Party DS 1:26


And my bonus stat:
I've taken 9,184 steps with my 3DS


----------



## Resi (Mar 31, 2015)

Oo I never even knew about this app owo
Animal Crossing - 297 hours and 12 minutes
Pokemon X 155 hours and 26 minutes
Fire Emblem Awakening 69 hours and 22 minutes.

Huh, I thought the 4th and 5th games would've been higher.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 31, 2015)

1st: Animal Crossing: New Leaf (181:23)
2nd: Pokemon Y (93:17)
3rd:  Mario Kart 7 (67:21)

I'm surprised MK7 is still up there. I can't remember the last time I played, or even saw it.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Apr 1, 2015)

1st: Animal Crossing: New Leaf (802:37)
2nd: Disney Magical World (81:34)
3rd: Fantasy Life (69:02)


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 1, 2015)

1st: Animal Crossing: New Leaf (1413 hrs)
2nd: Pokemon X (49 hrs)
3rd: Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (20 hrs)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

1 - ACNL @ 91:32 w/ 95
2 - PW: AA - DD @ 31:59 w/ 16
3 - System Settings @ 12:09 w/ 63
4 - eShop @ 9:56 w/ 17
5 - Miiverse @ 5:06 w/ 76

...?


----------



## Shax (Apr 1, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf -- 21:40
Super Smash Bros 4 -- 12:44
Cooking Mama 5 -- 7:35

I got new 2DS last month, so the numbers are a little inaccurate.


----------



## StarryACNL (Apr 1, 2015)

Animal Crossing: 578:25 (wow!!) 716 played, 0:48 average playtime
Tomodachi Life: 378:38 , 431 played, 0:49 average play
New Style Boutique 106:02, 203 played, 1:00 average play

My highest average play is Fantasy Life with 2 hours.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 1, 2015)

*Once Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and Etrian Mystery Dungeon come out next week, I fully expect my activity log to be taken over by them xD*


----------



## eraev (Apr 1, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing (137 hours)
2. Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (53 hours)
3 ....um....Nintendo eShop.... (8 hours)

I'm not sure how I accumulated that many eShop hours. Maybe I was downloading something.
My next actual _game_ is:
4. Paper Mario: Sticker Star (8 hours)

My game time is obviously biased.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 1, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 800 hours
2. Mario Kart 7 - 150 hours
3. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D - 74 hours


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

1) Acnl- 1012:52, Times played: 953
2)Harvest Moon: A new beginning -334:46- Times played: 223
3)Pokemon X- 235:50, Times played: 238 

I suddenly don't feel so bad for having played over 1,000 hours of acnl. XD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

Heres mine. I love looking at the Activity Log xD

1st: Animal Crossing New Leaf: With 414:55 Playtime
2nd: Pokemon Y: With 103:18 Playtime
3rd: Tomodachi Life: With 86:57 Playtime
4th: Pokemon Alpha Sapphire: With 54:51 Playtime
5th: Fantasy Life: With 47:21 Playtime


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

1) Animal Crossing New Leaf
2) Tomodachi Life
3) Mario Kart 7

Surprised Tomodachi Life was up so high on the list considering I only really played it for like a month? :x

(4th was Nintendogs and Cats x'3 Which I haven't played since 2011! 5th was Pokemon X. 6th was Fire Emblem: Awakening)


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 3, 2015)

I know pokemon X had 999.99 hours but that was on my old DS

my new 3DS my top 3 are

Denpa men 3: 89:01
ACNL - 84:40
Pokemon Shuffle - 57:27


----------



## Bui (Apr 3, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 1488:16
2. Pokemon Omega Ruby - 181:24
3. Fantasy Life - 177:04


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf (305:37)
2. YouTube (140:25)
3. Pokemon Black 2 (110:05)


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 4, 2015)

1 Fire Emblem: Awakening (319:02)
2 AC:NL (223:47)
3 Pkmn X (209:44)

Those are also my only games in the 100s for hours for the gaming times lol. The next highest is 50 something


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (355:35)
Pokemon X (89:36)
Harvest Moon: A New Beginning (86:03)

Clearly Animal Crossing is the only game I keep up with


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf
2. Fire Emblem Awakening
3. Pokemon X 

lol I've been support-grinding in FEA


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf (332:30)
Fire Emblem Awakening (80:36)
Kid Icarus: Uprising (75:55)
Tomodachi Life (73:08)
Prof. Layton & the Miracle Mask (42:01)

I used to share my 3DS with my little brother, so the Kid Icarus hours are all his, but I did contribute to the Fire Emblem Awakening hours. The ACNL hours are basically all mine, save for a few he put in. Professor Layton & the Miracle Mask was played a total of four times, twice by me and twice by two of my brothers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf (944:11)
2. Friend List (19:12)
3. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire (6:20)

Animal Crossing is all I need for my 3DS.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 780:46
Pokemon Y - 203:01
Tomodachi Life - 178:45


----------



## Lucykieran (Apr 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing New leaf: 409: 35 Hours
Pokemon X: 70:18 Hours
Ocarina of Time: 44:57 Hours

Netflix is actually my second spot but ya know...


----------



## meriwether (Apr 5, 2015)

ACNL
tomodachi life
fire emblem awakening

i don't have the exact times atm, but i know these are them because i check it every once in a while


----------



## Giga (Apr 5, 2015)

1. Internet Browser
2. AC:NL
3.Youtube
4. Pokemon White
5. SM3DL


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 5, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (743:01 hours)
2. Pokemon X (330:52 hours)
3. Pokemon Omega Ruby (200:18 hours)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf - 320 hours
Pokemon X - 72 hours
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire - 23 hours

I need to play more games. .___.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 6, 2015)

ACNL 353 hours
Fire Emblem Awakening 298 hours
Pokemon Black 255 hours


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

Let me turn the damn contraption on... let's see:
1st. Super Smash Bros. 128:33
2nd. Pok?mon Omega Ruby 91:55
3rd. Pok?mon X 84:42

Compared to some of you guys I feel really unaccomplished. 
By the way, this is like the second time I actually use Activity Log. The first time was by accident I think. Huh.


----------



## Casster (Apr 6, 2015)

1st ACNL: 267:09
2nd Fantasy Life: 88:26
3rd Pokemon X: 85:40


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf - 82:22 Hours
2. Pokemon HeartGold - 76:08 Hours
3. Pokemon X - 72:40 Hours

My third specifically 3DS title would be Pokemon Omega Ruby at 6th place with 47:03 hours. (#4 and #5 are Pokemon Black and Black 2 lol)


----------



## danioof (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a really fun thread! It's interesting to see how everyone spends their time 

1. Pokemon Y (435 hours)
2. Animal Crossing: New Leaf (402 hours)
3. Rune Factory 4 (247 hours)

I spend way too much time on my DS .-.


----------



## EvilKoopa (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing New Leaf - 255:51
2. Super Smash Bros - 195:56
3. Pokemon X - 195:19
I'm kinda surprised ACNL is that high tbh it was left untouched for about 9 months last year XD


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 10, 2015)

My top three are.

ACNL

Tomodachi Life

Pokemon Y or Mario kart 7, I don't remember which I have played longer.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 10, 2015)

my top 3 games are animal crossing: new leaf, pokemon omega ruby & fantasy life

i'm going to refrain from saying the game times as they're truly disgusting


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 10, 2015)

Animal Crossing
Streetpass Mii Plaza
Nintendo 3DS Camera
I'm not quite sure how I've spent so long on the camera and on the mii plaza lol..


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Apr 10, 2015)

Holy crap, I think I play too much lol

ACNL: 1867:10 <- a fifth of that is just me probably sleeping and forgetting to turn off the game, which is still pretty bad... D:
Pokemon X: 313:04
FE:A: 166:00

I haven't played the last two since last year so it's been a while. After these though, the next biggest ones are Pokemon Omega Ruby and Ace Attorney both close to 100 hours played T-T


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 10, 2015)

My 3DS is charging right now but I member it was Animal Crossing for like 500+ hours and Tomodachi Life for like 250+ hours I think, I'm honestly not sure what my third is. ❤


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 10, 2015)

Mario Kart 7: 291:29
Animal Crossing: New Leaf: 219:30
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS: 99:00


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Pok?mon Y - 577:51 
2. Kid Icarus: Uprising - 182:18
3. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 139:38


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

RankPlay TimeTimes PlayedAverage Play Time1Animal Crossing: New Leaf (162:44)Animal Crossing: New Leaf (125)Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies (1:59)2Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney - Dual Destinies (31:59)Miiverse (78)Pokemon Art Academy (1:42)3System Settings (12:16)System Settings (70)Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trilogy (1:24)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2015)

1. Animal Crossing: New Leaf - 433:03
2. Fantasy Life - 131.19
3. Mario Kart 7 - 58.39


----------



## Lock (Apr 10, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf 1528:21
Pokemon X: 865:13
Pokemon Y: 332:24

-Tomodatchi Life: 234:11-

I'm pretty sure most of those hours in Pokemon are just from leaving my DS on. Lol


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Do not know for sure because one of my 3ds devices does not work properly anymore, i can access the log though, i will post the top FIVE (not three because five is better xD)


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Gonna check now guys be prepared!

- - - Post Merge - - -

#1 Animal Crossing: New Leaf with 1122 hours of playtime!
#2 Mario Kart 7 with 222 hours of playtime! 
#3 Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS with 186 hours of playtime!
#4 Friend List with 174 hours of playtime! (if you can consider it playing xD)
#5 Swapnote with 110 hours of playtime!

Next game on the list is ranked #7 which is New Super Mario Bros. 2 with 89 hours of playtime by the way!

Also the reason why Friend List has a lot of playtime is because i had a lot of Dutch friends on my old (and now broken) Aqua Blue 3DS which i used to chat with via Friend List. It was even easier than Swapnote was hahah!


----------

